
Why Do Smart People Send Nudes? - kurmouk
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/02/jeff-bezos-sexting/582391/
======
justtopost
Why do animals have the inate urge to reproduce? Smart and rich doesen't
cancel out evolution? Someone touching your bits, and even the chase is
satisfying? Color me shocked. /s

